# Person in half illusion



## Dark Lord (Jul 25, 2007)

I love to do this illusion around Halloween time,friend that managed at a local spirit store at halloween last year 
i would go there & do tramua wound & sfx makeup demos & would do this one & got alot of people freakin !




This is the originator of the illusion,not me in vid,love the girls reaction,
I seemed to get the same,too funny...........


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

....aaaaand how is it done?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

That was funny.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

I'd like to know how too 

-TM


----------



## tcarter (Aug 18, 2006)

well it's obviously a false waist raised above the curtain, the question is how is it made, and concealed until the reveal. I'd be more impressed if it was the opposite, being missing from the waist down.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

tcarter said:


> well it's obviously a false waist raised above the curtain, the question is how is it made, and concealed until the reveal. I'd be more impressed if it was the opposite, being missing from the waist down.


That's what I was thinking. The pants (probably just the top section used) would be flexible enough to conceal in the rolled up curtain. The section of body that spans across the waist could be material too, i guess, and would also be flexible....?!??

Pretty kewl


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

But where's the performer? Stooped over behind the curtain?

-TM


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

I was thinking squated down beneath it. Think of it like a flexible head piece. At least that's how I think its done.


----------



## corner haunt (May 21, 2008)

Terrormaster said:


> But where's the performer? Stooped over behind the curtain?
> 
> -TM


Likely. You can tell by the way he moves forward, he has that squatting down waddle. Still a good illusion!


----------



## Dark Lord (Jul 25, 2007)

The reversal is only been done by 2 illusionists,& the method is VERY expensive ! This one cost me like $5. for 1 thing,everything else can be found at home or can be bougth for cheap,would be under $20 to make this.The hiding is done on the person ,prop is small/flat until needed. It can be done fully surrounded ( a second person is involved but only to hold curtain that is a hoop to go around you) & even with a long overcoat.....
When i 1st saw this it took me a little bit to figure it out (been doing magic & illusions since i was 14) so almost any illusion i've seen i can figure it out.
I later got ahold of the plans for it & i was 99 percent on the construction of it.only 1 difference in his to mine & i did mine with a little more grusome paint effect to look more like real "meat" at the waist.Just the halloween in me to give it a little more gross factor !
& it isn't hidden in the curtain.......

(I was thinking squated down beneath it. Think of it like a flexible head piece. At least that's how I think its done.) Joker, your right in the ballpark.......


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

I love how the girl flips out


----------



## spong8 (Jun 15, 2007)

here is the magician who created this trick. and the plans to build it.
http://itricks.com/store/?p=42

or for a dvd where he teaches different ways to perform this.

http://itricks.com/store/?p=3.

I have bought this it is a great illusion


----------

